
Defining A Growth Hacker: How  Growth Hackers Changed Marketing - iProject
http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/07/defining-a-growth-hacker-5-ways-growth-hackers-changed-marketing/
======
betaout
This term is another new marketing jargon in lines of Social Media Guru,
Analytics Ninja, Blogger Outreach program Specialist .. and so on...

This guys does which every bootstrapped founder or a good marketer do.

